# Marijuana Eradications Statistics From The Central East Drug Unit



## FruityBud (Oct 6, 2009)

During the month of September 2009, members of the Central East Drug Unit conducted Marihuana Eradication throughout Peterborough County, Northumberland County, City of Kawartha Lakes and Haliburton Highlands.

The Central East Drug Unit was assisted by the OPP Tactical Response Unit, OPP Emergency Response Unit, OPP/City of Kawartha Lakes K9 Units and the OPP Aviation Services. 

Through Crimestoppers Tips and the Public, Officers were able to locate and eradicate 49 marihuana plots.  The break down of each region is as follows

*Haliburton Highlands* - 12 plots 5650 plants eradicated
*Northumberland County* - 20 plots 3101 plants eradicated
*City of Kawartha Lakes* - 11 plots 3642 plants eradicated
*Peterborough County* - 6 plots 2541 plants eradicated

*TOTAL* - 14,934 plants eradicated

Included in the 49 eradicated plots, Officers executed seven drug search warrants.  In total, Officers charged 22 persons, seized 14 guns and assorted grow equipment.  Officers also encountered 16 nail board traps throughout marihuana grow operations.

Officers will be continuing eradication throughout the month of October 2009.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/y8cfnun*


----------

